# P-40s added to my site



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

After some time away from computers and things due to life getting in the way, I have added some of Curtiss' finest to my walkaround site.







Take a look here: warbirds

(If the link doesn't work, copy and paste into your browser)

I've recently returned from an arduous trip to China and Korea, so hope to add some aircraft from my travels to the site, including some from the naughty Korea! Keep an eye out.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2017)

Great selection of detail shots Grant. And the link worked fine for me.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2017)

Excellent photo report Grant and I am sure I speak for all the others here....bring on the Asian birds!


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks guys, glad they work. Working on a few Asian beauties as we speak (you can interpret that any way you like!)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2017)

I added a piccie to make the thread more interesting, Plt Off 'Buster' Brown's P-40 at the Australian War Memorial in Canberra.


----------

